# SIM tubs



## dickyknee (Oct 27, 2009)

Just thought i'd post a pic of the new tub .
They look great , well made too .
took 16 childreni eggs , will fit 20 by the looks of it .

These are Bugsy's eggs .


----------



## jinin (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 27, 2009)

jinin said:


> Nice.



What's nice , the eggs , the tubs , the fact i took pics ??


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Oct 27, 2009)

nice work with the eggs. you'd make a good paper mache modeler  (jks)
Sorry about the noob question....SIM, whats it stand for?


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 27, 2009)

The_S_Word said:


> nice work with the eggs. you'd make a good paper mache modeler  (jks)
> Sorry about the noob question....SIM, whats it stand for?



I think it is " Suspension Incubation Method "


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 27, 2009)

eggs are looking very healthy brett which are the parents to these the patternless?


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 27, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> eggs are looking very healthy brett which are the parents to these the patternless?



Nope , these are Bugsy's eggs , i am just incubating them for him , he just happened to have the next clutch to go in my incubator so he gets to test the new tubs with his eggs .


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 27, 2009)

hehehe what a kind friend you are he better let you keep a couple ay?


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Oct 27, 2009)

Im glad you like, and glad they made it to you before they dropped their eggs. I hope you did not fill the tub all the way to where it says fill line. We only put about a cm or so water in the bottom. I was surprised by their quality too. A picture can not give you a proper idea of quality. They made it through international mail, not one got damaged.


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 27, 2009)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> Im glad you like, and glad they made it to you before they dropped their eggs. I hope you did not fill the tub all the way to where it says fill line. We only put about a cm or so water in the bottom. I was surprised by their quality too. A picture can not give you a proper idea of quality. They made it through international mail, not one got damaged.



Hey I have a few more to drop so it would have been used by some thing .
No i did not fill to the top of the line , probably 1/3 the way up to it , that line mark looks like way to much water .


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 27, 2009)

Would be interesting to see how these go. 
Dicky, any chance you could keep us all posted occasionally during incubation to comment on their performance etc (ie no mould, condensation issues, whatever)? Perhaps keeping updates on this thread so we can follow the progress go to whoa without flicking through other threads?
Good luck with your eggs/hatchies this season.


----------



## porkosta (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi Dicky,

Do you use water in the bottom of these? Do you put a probe in there at all?


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 27, 2009)

Can do Tonksy 
Porkosta , just water , no probes . I have tubs of almost the exact same size with eggs in them and with probes etc so i am confident they will run at the same temps etc .


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 27, 2009)

Looking the goods there Dicky  
Best of luck with it all.
Have been considering buying a few of these but just couldnt make my mind up, they seem to fit plenty of eggs. Will be interesting to see how it all turns out, keep us posted.


----------



## Jason (Oct 27, 2009)

well done on the clutch brett!


----------



## wranga (Oct 27, 2009)

sorry dicky im alittle confused. theres 16 childreni eggs in the tub, so did bugsys childreni have a clutch of 16 or is there 2 clutches in the tub?


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 27, 2009)

Sorry for the confusion , they are Bugsy eggs , he just happened to drop his eggs off at a time when i got the new tub , so his eggs are the test eggs .

All one clutch Wranga , 16 eggs from Bugsy's childreni .


----------



## wranga (Oct 27, 2009)

wow lucky bugsy. thats a huge clutch for a childreni


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 27, 2009)

wranga said:


> wow lucky bugsy. thats a huge clutch for a childreni



Yep , shame hes only getting 14 of them back


----------



## wranga (Oct 27, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Yep , shame hes only getting 14 of them back


 thought you would keep 14 and give him 4.


----------



## Brettix (Oct 29, 2009)

They do look the goods Brett,how many morelia eggs u reckon 1 tub woul'd fit in it ?


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 29, 2009)

Brett , apparently 9 coastal eggs will fit in theses small ones .


----------



## Jak_24 (Oct 29, 2009)

wranga said:


> thought you would keep 14 and give him 4.



16 eggs not 18


Nice job Dicky


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey Brett, how goes it...
I like the rest have procrastinated whether to get a few as well, they do look like a nicely made tub and well thought out! 
Looks like your the guinea pig bro, like suggested, keep the thread updated with your experience, i'm sure CP.com is on a winner there and sole distributor!! 
Lucky girl...lol


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 29, 2009)

Southside Morelia said:


> Hey Brett, how goes it...
> I like the rest have procrastinated whether to get a few as well, they do look like a nicely made tub and well thought out!
> Looks like your the guinea pig bro, like suggested, keep the thread updated with your experience, i'm sure CP.com is on a winner there and sole distributor!!
> Lucky girl...lol



Hey Scott , yeah i had looked at these in the US before CP had them , so was keen to get soem to try out .
I will post some pics and updates as they go .


----------



## Brettix (Oct 29, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Brett , apparently 9 coastal eggs will fit in theses small ones .


 Thanks mate 

Has anyone bought the larger size yet ?


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Oct 29, 2009)

The Guys timed the release of this unit as well as the bigger unit with the breeding season in North America. I will have some in December. This unit will make pythone egg hatching effortless.


----------



## wranga (Oct 29, 2009)

Jak_24 said:


> 16 eggs not 18
> 
> 
> Nice job Dicky


thats what happens when you dont go to school, i cant add up


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 29, 2009)

Good timing....
Well done for bringing a quality product to Oz! 


CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> The Guys timed the release of this unit as well as the bigger unit with the breeding season in North America. I will have some in December. This unit will make pythone egg hatching effortless.


----------



## pythonz (Oct 29, 2009)

hey how much are tubs... do they fully incubate the eggs till they hatch... im interested in buyin...thanx


----------



## BJC-787 (Oct 29, 2009)

just a question how would the eggs go if they were in a clump and not all seperated


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 29, 2009)

It works just like any other tub , if they are clumped do as you normally would .


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Oct 30, 2009)

The big tub should fit a full carpet python clutch. I like seperating eggs so I fit 9 eggs per tub. I can also make sure everybody is happy and remove any trouble makers. I have found that less is more in these tubs. Less medium and less water works best, or only water. They incubate the eggs full term of course. I can view them from every angle without disturbing them. I can also air them without any disturbance. I should have some pythons hatching in about ten days. I shall post pics.


----------



## PSimmo (Oct 30, 2009)

BJC-787 said:


> just a question how would the eggs go if they were in a clump and not all seperated



my understanding is you can remove the angled barriers from the trays to make them wider or narrower to suit what ever eggs you are putting in them..so if you had a clump you could just remove them altogether and sit the clump flat on the tray..
Maybe Brett or Nicole can correct me on that.


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 30, 2009)

PSimmo said:


> my understanding is you can remove the angled barriers from the trays to make them wider or narrower to suit what ever eggs you are putting in them..so if you had a clump you could just remove them altogether and sit the clump flat on the tray..
> Maybe Brett or Nicole can correct me on that.



Hey Simmo 
The little dividers just pop out of the slots , very easily too .


----------



## Just_Joshin (Oct 30, 2009)

PSimmo said:


> my understanding is you can remove the angled barriers from the trays to make them wider or narrower to suit what ever eggs you are putting in them..so if you had a clump you could just remove them altogether and sit the clump flat on the tray..
> Maybe Brett or Nicole can correct me on that.


Yeah Simmo....the little dividers pop straight out like lego. The just click in place, so just lift them out and your done.


----------



## PSimmo (Oct 30, 2009)

Cheers,
I thought that was the case.
Im going to order a couple for next season, no more to lay now.


----------



## PremierPythons (Dec 15, 2009)

Just wanted to add my latest clutch to the thread...


----------



## andyscott (Dec 15, 2009)

Im also giving the sim tubs a try.
Ive got 16 Frilled Neck Lizard eggs baking away.

My concern is that they dont build up any humidity in them at all (no condensation).
My incubator is running at 30.0 to 30. 5 degrees.
All eggs were candled at 2 weeks and looked real good.
Now at week 3, 7 of the 16 have caved in and look as though they wont hatch.

The SIM tubs look great and I cant think of a reason why they wouldnt work, but these eggs were fine and now they arnt.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Dec 15, 2009)

Have you pushed the lid down hard? How much water have you got in the base? One cup should be enough. Have you got a hygrometer in the tub to measure the humidity? Of course it builds up humidity, it's a closed system. Could be the eggs were not fertile, no matter how hard you try then, they won't hatch!


----------



## Colin (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi nicole, I have a question: I assume those triangular bars that you see on top of the grid (eggs stabilizer bars) can be moved for different egg sizes? and could be possibly taken out altogether so a clutch of eggs that has adhered together could be placed in one clump inside the SIM container? I know that you can pull the eggs apart etc but wondering if the SIM's are suitable for a clump of eggs as well as single eggs lined up in the stabilizer bars? Or is the space from the grid to the container roof not high enough to cope with some clutch clumps? 

these tubs look great and and very professional. I'd be interested in checking out some of the bigger ones when you have them in stock. cheers


----------



## solar 17 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Clumped eggs*

*To back-up "colin" what about this clump of eggs l got yesterday, now l don,t like taking them apart l have been incubating on water for about ten years or so but what about the size of your containers...cheers solar 17 [Baden]...[38 eggs]*


----------



## wokka (Dec 15, 2009)

We do the same. Just chose a container thats fits the eggs and put it in one a bit larger with some moisure in it. In this case a $2 Golo tub inside a $3 golo tub equals 100% hatch rate.


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 15, 2009)

Colin said:


> Hi nicole, I have a question: I assume those triangular bars that you see on top of the grid (eggs stabilizer bars) can be moved for different egg sizes? and could be possibly taken out altogether so a clutch of eggs that has adhered together could be placed in one clump inside the SIM container? I know that you can pull the eggs apart etc but wondering if the SIM's are suitable for a clump of eggs as well as single eggs lined up in the stabilizer bars? Or is the space from the grid to the container roof not high enough to cope with some clutch clumps?
> 
> these tubs look great and and very professional. I'd be interested in checking out some of the bigger ones when you have them in stock. cheers



Colin , the little supports do come out very easily , giving the top a flat surface for a clump to sit on .
The only issue IMO will be the height , the tray does sit fairly high in the tub so any thing to high wont fit to well .
I think Fay had a small clump of childreni eggs that was to high for the tub , making it kinda useless for the job IMO .


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Dec 15, 2009)

Those tubs were designed for lizard eggs. The python tub is in the process of being manufactured. We chose to use the smaller tubs for python eggs as that is what we specialize in, there was no data available for hatching python eggs in these tubs. Sure you can use cheap tubs and get the same results. I just like being able to put a glass of water in the base of these, stick your eggs in and shove them in the incubator! Being clear also means you dont have to open the tub up the whole time to see if the eggs are ok. I have had very good feedback about these tubs so far.


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 15, 2009)

CP is there any reason why my lid seems to be going yellow , it is a different material the tub , should i be at all concerned about the longevity of the lid ??


----------



## Colin (Dec 15, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Colin , the little supports do come out very easily , giving the top a flat surface for a clump to sit on . The only issue IMO will be the height , the tray does sit fairly high in the tub so any thing to high wont fit to well . I think Fay had a small clump of childreni eggs that was to high for the tub , making it kinda useless for the job IMO .



thanks brett.. I was wondering about that as a lot of people prefer to leave their eggs in a clump rather than seperate them. 
they definitely look great and very professionally made. I might have to grab a couple myself I think..


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Dec 15, 2009)

The lid is slightly different in colour to the rest of the tub. It is made from a different type of plastic.


----------



## stuartandconnie (Dec 15, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> What's nice , the eggs , the tubs , the fact i took pics ??


 
ur funny


----------



## andyscott (Dec 15, 2009)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> Have you pushed the lid down hard? How much water have you got in the base? One cup should be enough. Have you got a hygrometer in the tub to measure the humidity? Of course it builds up humidity, it's a closed system. Could be the eggs were not fertile, no matter how hard you try then, they won't hatch!


 

The lid was/is pushed down hard,
I have the water not quite up to the fill line (about 2.5 cups).
The humidity is at 99%.
All the eggs were candled and were fertile

Im just used to seeing some condensation build up in the egg tub.
These tubs dont get any beadlets of water on the sides or even fog up in the slightest.
Even though it says it 99% humidity in there, they just seem dry.

Anyway, we will find out in another 20 to 25 days (give or take).
Cheers Andy


----------



## Johnantny (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello, I am John, co-designer and producer of the SIM containers. I have been asked on occasion what's the lid made of, and how does it differ from the base material. The lid is TPU- Thermo Plastic Polyurethane. Its a versatile plastic that was the best choice for the SIM because it was flexible and as clear colored as possible. The rest of the SIM including the grid and rails are Poly Carbonate. There should not be much discoloration to the lid. It should remain clear if not, slightly off a grey tone. Either way, its should allow you to see through it, to view your eggs (unless condensation is blurring them). 

Another call-out I have received is the lid. If it arrives crooked or bent in the mail, this can be fixed by heating the lid in the kitchen microwave for 15 seconds to "mush" it up. Once it it returned to the SIM and pressed in place, it will retain its proper shape. 

Good to see the product in use there in Australia. I have Kimbereley Rock Monitor eggs in my SIM now, and Ackie eggs due ay day. 

Stay tuned to the bigger version coming soon. 

Cheers,

John


----------



## PremierPythons (Dec 15, 2009)

Andy,

All of the clutches I've had in them so far have definitely built up condensation inside the container - especially on the sides and a lighter mist on the lid. Maybe moisture is somehow escaping your particular container?

PP


----------



## bkevo (Jan 2, 2010)

andy, how are those eggs going?
and anyone else any more feedback on these SIM containers???


----------



## itbites (Jan 2, 2010)

We've had major issues with the condensation accumulating in the tubs...

To counter that we've needed to put some paper towel just under the lids before closing them.

That worked a treat & all the remaining eggs have now plumped back up 

& seem to be developing quite well. I'm not saying it's a tub issue it may be the incubator itself?

Or it may be some totally different factor all together.

Either way the little plastic dividers are a great idea (especially for people with all thumbs )


----------



## bkevo (Jan 2, 2010)

i just had a look at carpetpython.com.au website and on the main page. on the left the incubator has sistemer tubs with the blue clips..?


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Jan 2, 2010)

I use the sistema tubs for my hatchlings to have their first shed in. You only need about a cup of water in these tubs. No more.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Jan 2, 2010)

Itbites: I have found that fluctuations in the temperature of the incubator to cause a lot more condensation inside the tub.


----------



## andyscott (Jan 2, 2010)

bkevo said:


> andy, how are those eggs going?
> and anyone else any more feedback on these SIM containers???


 

As Kristy (itbites) said, 7 of the 16 eggs have died due to lack of humidity, the other 9 are fine due to laying a dry sheet of paper towl over the tub, then a moist sheet on top of the dry one and placing the lid on tight.
My female Frilly double clutched (layed again on the 26th of Dec), so I have a 2nd SIM tub going with 14 more fertile eggs in it.
Im using the paper towl over this lot from the start and all 14 are looking great atm.
Cheers Andy.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Andy. How can you say it was a lack of humidity in the tub that caused the egg death? Your hygrometer read 99% all the way. I suggest you take out some water and only use about 250ml of water. I have had no problems with condensation since I reduced the amount of water. I even have less water in some of my tubs. The good thing is that you can see how much water is left and top it up. I will try to explain how temperature fluctuations cause condensation in an incubator. Air can absorb more water at high temperatures. If the temperature drops in the incubator then water gets forced out of the air as it can not contain the same amount of water at a lower temperature if the volume of the container stays the same. Thermostats cause this fluctuation to maintain the correct temperature. I also find that standard domestic fridges have less condensation than commercial fridges. I think this has to do with the fact that heat is lost a lot quicker through glass than a solid object. My tubs seem to get a lot more condensation on the side where my commercial fridges glass are.


----------



## wokka (Jan 3, 2010)

I once had problems with condenstaion and solved it by sloping the egg containers by jacking up one edge. Any condensation then ran to the edge and down the sides instead of dripping on to the egg. 
The long term solution was controling the temp in the incubator better to avoid temp flucuations. I use 3 door coke fridges and one heat cord was not enough to keep the temperature stable if , say the door was opened. I now have the incubator room air conditioned at 28c and the incubators run with three x 60 watt cords on pulse proportional thermostats. The incubators themselves are humidified at about 70-80% and all seems fine.


----------



## wokka (Jan 3, 2010)

Depth of water should not effect humidity . Humidity should be more dependant on water sureface area which will not change with depth.


----------



## andyscott (Jan 4, 2010)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> Hi Andy. How can you say it was a lack of humidity in the tub that caused the egg death? QUOTE]
> 
> Hey CP,
> 1st of all, Im in no way trying to offend anyone, the tubs work well if used properly.
> ...


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Andy, have you read this thread? If you warm the lid in a microwave for 15 seconds it becomes pliable. You can even use boiling water on the lid to make it soft. I have hatched more than 200 carpet pythons in these tubs this season and have not had any issues with them holding humidity. I am not just saying this as I am the distributor of the product, I am saying this because I know they dont lose humidity. Your hygrometer will not read humidity if there is none. It bothers me that you are having issues, especially when you got ten of the tubs. Its pointless having to modify the tub to get it to work. Can you post a photo of your incubator, hygrometer and tubs. I would like to see how you have them set up.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Jan 4, 2010)

I thought I would ad some photos of my incubator with the hygrometers and their readings clearly visible. I also use the Microclimate ADCS 2 thermostat. This thermostat can use 4 probes and can maintain the average temperature between the probes. You can see them shoved under the lids of the tubs. And they still kept their humidity even with this cable lifting the lid up slightly. My thermometers are dual thermometers with a built in hygrometer. I drilled a big hole in the lid of one container per level within the incubator. All the tubs on a level should have the same temeperature. 






























Notice the humidity inside the tubs. Also note that all those lizard eggs candled fertile, yet some died a few weeks in. Sometimes eggs just dont go full term.


----------



## Feurety (Feb 27, 2010)

any updates ?


----------



## bkevo (Mar 7, 2010)

updates?
are the new larger tubs out yet?


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi CP - a great product by the looks. Just wondering why the need for the vermiculite in the bottom of the containers? Would the tubs work equally as well with just water substrate in the bottom of the tub? Thanks...


----------



## PremierPythons (Mar 8, 2010)

When I use the product I use vermiculite too - only because I'm clumsy and I'd splash the eggs if I didn't have a medium to soak it up a bit. Works just as well with no medium. Sorry if I stole your thunder CP!!


----------



## levis04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Has anybody tried doing gecko eggs in the Sim tubs yet?


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi all, sorry for the late response. There are a few threads on this forum about the tubs. As some of you may know development costs for a product like this run in the tens of thousands of dollars. The first potoype has been manufactured and is still being fine tuned. It will fit 2 of the original grids next to each other and the tub walls are tapered so they can be stacked inside each other. I have been told by the manufacturer that the bigger tub will be available for the southern hemisphere breeding season later this year. These tubs are also being manufactured in a non clear cheaper version with the same see through lid. Breeders have a choice of see through tub or a cheaper non see through version. The original size sim was designed to hatch lizard eggs.


----------



## Freeloader (Mar 8, 2010)

I hatched four pilbara levis eggs in mine. Used vermiculite and water. I only put two clutches in as i didn't have confidence in the tub. Will put all the eggs in tubs next season. Had no problems with humidity. Incubator temp was set at 28deg C.


----------



## Freeloader (Mar 8, 2010)

This tub has been out of the incubator for two weeks and put into a cupboard. These pics were taken minutes ago. There is still condensation in the lower part of the tub. Don't know whether it is visible in pics.


----------



## Freeloader (Mar 8, 2010)

These are the four pilbs hatched in the tub. Please excuse the quality of the pics as they were taken on my mobile.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Mar 8, 2010)

You don't need to fill it up to the fill line. I used 100ml of water in each of my last few tubs and hatched 35 centralian carpets like that.


----------



## bkevo (Mar 8, 2010)

with 100ml in the tubs. how much did u have to top it up with, throughout incubation?


----------



## bkevo (Mar 8, 2010)

tens of thousand in design and production and they couldnt work out to make them stackable. think il hold out for the new ones


----------



## PremierPythons (Mar 8, 2010)

You shouldn't have to top them up as there's no way for moisture to escape


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Mar 8, 2010)

bkevo: There is actually a small ridge on the inside of the tub that holds the grid in place. It is also this ridge that prevents them from being stacked. I think I'll consult with you about the design next time. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## bkevo (Mar 8, 2010)

no worries.
as you said mate. tens of thousand of dollars,
yet they couldnt work it out the first time. take a strole down a bunnings isle and every tub, container or box sits in the next.
CP. im not having a go. merly stating some designers are clearly over paid


----------



## Colin (Mar 9, 2010)

bkevo said:


> no worries. as you said mate. tens of thousand of dollars, yet they couldnt work it out the first time. CP. im not having a go. merly stating some designers are clearly over paid



brendon, I think its actually the cost of the moulds for the tubs that would cost tens of thousands of dollars. I've spoken to people that have had moulds done for hides and it costs a fortune to get these made.up. 

will be very interested to see the new larger sim tubs CP. any idea when you will have some pics of these bigger tubs including the non clear ones? are they basically the same as the smaller ones, only bigger to take two grids side by side? or has there been any other changes made in the bigger version?

any rough idea of the month you will have them in stock?


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Mar 9, 2010)

If I knew when they would be available, It would make my life easier too. As soon as I know somehing I will post it. I tend to like to see a product in person before I critique it.


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 10, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> This tub has been out of the incubator for two weeks and put into a cupboard. These pics were taken minutes ago. There is still condensation in the lower part of the tub. Don't know whether it is visible in pics.



Have you tried these with just water and levis eggs ??
Or
Has any one else done just water and levis / gecko eggs ??


----------

